# Your Best Perch Batter Recipe



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

This is what I do (add yours please):

After filleting the Perch:
1) Milk wash 
2) Flour dust
3) Egg wash
4) Sprinkle spice mix (salt, pepper, garlic powder, cayenne, dried parsley)
5) Bread crumbs
6) Deep fry in peanut oil


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Pretty much the same as yours but for item #5, substitute "panko" bread crumbs.


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

What are panko bread crumbs and where can I get it (or make it)?


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Equal parts of: Drakes, Seasoned Bread Crumbs, Cornmeal. Wet the fillets in milk then shake in a bag with the dry ingrediants. I add a little sea salt to the bag as well.


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

What is Drakes? I'm writing everything down. Catching Perch out on Lake Erie is really getting exciting. Going to use all of these recipes.


----------



## Mac (Jul 26, 2006)

harrypautter said:


> What is Drakes?


http://www.drakesbattermix.com/


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

any fried perch is perfect with...

* the pierogi's*!!!!! as the side dish now its perfect!!!


I really like the zaterans... simple and easy... nust use the peanut oil.... the Best IMO


Frank


----------



## 4dabucks (Jun 22, 2008)

Take a bow and mix one part corn meal and one part honey nut cherrios crushed pretty fine.
Dip the fish in milk and egg.
Dredge in the cornmeal.cheerios
Fry in peanut oil.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

used to use a batter of Drakes and Old Dutch Beer,mmm mmm good! But Old Dutch went outta business and I had to sub. other beers so I switched back to flour,egg and a mixture of whatever seasoning mixs are in the cupboard. Can't really screw up perch!


----------



## SouthernCrossBoys (Apr 14, 2004)

Zatarain's Seasoned Fish Fry. Buy at any Walmart. 98 cents a bag. Paper towel perch and throw in batter. 375 oil and somebody always burns there mouth cause they can't wait till they cool down a little. Do all my fish this way.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

heres some info on "Panko."

i can also add they are incredible!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panko


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

Try swapping Bisquick anytime flour is called for, if you have it, makes a tasty difference.
The Zatarains sounds good too, will have to get some.


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Panko all the way. I like to add some seasoning and shreaded coconut in there also.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

harrypautter said:


> What are panko bread crumbs and where can I get it (or make it)?


i substitute panko bread crumbs for almost any recipe that calls for regular. readily available in most grocery's either along with other bread crumbs or in the "international " food aisle in the oriental food section. They are really light and airy and give a good crunch to fish and even chicken too.


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

harry

I use your style of recipe BUT use potato buds instead of bread crumbs. Awesomely crispy. 

Might try the bisquick swap out next time...


----------



## Luckey fishin' (Jun 22, 2008)

I take equal amounts of Ritz and Saltine crackers, and chop them up together in a food processor until they are a very fine consistency. Dip perch in egg wash, dredge in the cracker crumbs and then deep fry in Canola oil. Add salt to taste after removing from the fryer. The Ritz crackers gives it a slight buttery taste.


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

Drake's fry mix . It's hard to beat! As a batter on the bigger pieces [9" up] & dry on the small ones[6" - 9"] Just forget it is from michigan


----------



## Bluegrass Boy (May 5, 2007)

Give Chuck Wagon's onion ring batter a try sometime. I substitute the water with beer, open and let go flat for a couple hours before mixing. Better than Arthur Treacher's I tell ya!!


----------



## b1fishing (Feb 24, 2005)

Try Golden dip cajun mix and Golden dip batter mix. Equal parts of each, add an egg and enough milk to make a pancake type batter. Dip in batter, Then coat with Panko, you can add any other spices to the mix you want, but don't leave out the Panko...


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

I throw the perch in a shallow pan, spray it with I cant believe its not butter and add some Mrs. Dash. Cook on the Grill medium heat for 15 -20 min. and will never deep fry again. In the winter sub the Grill for the Oven.


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

I can't believe nobody has mentioned using the shore lunch beer batter recipe. IMO, the best stuff out there.


----------



## brick (Sep 17, 2007)

try flour then egg wash then bread in panko bread crumbs. deep fry and season to taste. Once you try these panko bread crumbs you won't go back.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

another one i like on perch is "tempura batter". get it in oriental section too.


----------



## KI Jim (Aug 3, 2005)

House Autry Fry Mix (Happy Hooker has it as does Wally Mart-sometimes.

Use dry-do not make a batter. Just shake the damp filets in-fry 2 1/2 minutes in 375 degree oil. A dash of salt and a drip of lemon juice. Side them with an ear of fresh Ohio sweet corn and a nice fresh salad made up of Ohio cukes/tomatoes/bell peppers and vidalia onions with a oil and vinegar dressing.

If I was to chose my last meal-this would be it.

Jim


----------



## Islander26 (Sep 25, 2007)

Milk and egg wash, and ritz crackers blended to powder,deep fry in your favorite oil (PEANUT OIL)can't beat it. DO NOT OVER COOK!!!


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Here is a little different way to eat those tasty little morsels.Try perch roll-ups.Marinate your fillets in Kikkomann's roasted garlic terriyaki sauce for an hour.Take a pound of bacon and cut the strips in half.Once the fish have been marinated take part of the bacon and microwave it till it is about half cooked.Take the warm bacon and place a fillet on top of it.Roll it it up and stick a toothpick through it.Repeat till the fillets are gone.Place them on a grill and cook on low heat.Turn when the bottom stars to flake.repeat on the second side.This won't take long.Remove and enjoy.Takes a lot longer to prepare than it does to eat!!!!!!But it is worth it.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Another option for breading, crushed pretzels, unique flavor.

The Panko crumbs, are available at Kroger's, couldn't find at WallyMart.


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks all - tpat thx for the link to panko and Mac for the Drakes link


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Everybody in NE Ohio has a Marc's nearby. They have several types/brands of Panko Crumbs. You may have to look and/or ask but they have them. I even found an Italian Panko-and I thought they were Japanese! No Marc's-then any large box grocery store will have them-might be in the Oriental/ethnic aisle.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

MY MOUTH IS WATERING with ALL these different variations people use, great tips & clues.

I've used 'Japanese Tempura batter'. & also Japanese RICE powder just another option, but almost always add ' CAVENDERS' -Greek seasoning, which most Wally Worlds have.

Nik,


----------



## Eriefeelin (Sep 2, 2005)

I like to soak the Perch in beer or milk for a couple hours. Then I use Aunt Jemima (Red Box) pancake flour. Just put the pancake flour in a plastic bag add the fillets and shake the bag. Season to taste. I'm surprised nobody mentioned Andy's fish breading. It's very good as well.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

fishon said:


> any fried perch is perfect with...
> 
> * the pierogi's*!!!!! as the side dish now its perfect!!!
> 
> ...


Ditto 
from the Stawiarski's


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

boatnut said:


> another one i like on perch is "tempura batter". get it in oriental section too.



This recipe provides a fluffy and delicate coating that is often used in stir fry recipes since it cooks quickly and doesn't overwhelm other veggies in the dish. It seems to work best with smaller/thinner fillets, like crappie, perch, bluegill, and smaller walleye. I have tried to cook the fish using different methods (stir fry, oven) to avoid the deep frying part, but can't achieve the same delicate coating that is provided by the deep frying method.

1 cup flour
2 eggs
3/4 cup beer
1 tbsp oil
1 tbsp soy sauce
1 cup cornstarch
1 tsp dry mustard or ground ginger

dry rub for fish (optional)
paprika (hot, mild or smoked), black pepper, salt, cayenne powder, garlic powder, onion powder, chipotle powder


Start heating some oil (canola, peanut, vegetable, etc) in a pan with enough oil depth to allow the fish to float without touching bottom -- probably 3 or 4 inches. Heat to 350 degrees.

Place the flour in a shallow dish or plate. Add some seasoning if a dry rub isn't used.

Open your favorite brew and place 3/4 cup in a bowl. Drink the rest!
Whisk the beer a few times to release some of the carbonation. Don't allow the beer to go flat and store the beer in the refrigerator between whisking. You want to keep the beer as cold as possible to prevent the batter from absorbing too much oil. You will know when its ready if the beer doesn't foam up a lot when whisking. Some foam is ok.

Rinse and pat fillets dry. Apply dry rub to fish if desired. Start with a bit of salt and pepper -- add others to taste.

Separate eggs and place the yolks on one bowl. Place the whites in a separate steel bowl. Beat egg yolks and add soy, oil, beer. Mix well. Add cornstarch and mustard/ginger. Combine all ingredients. This mixture will still be quite liquid -- not like a typical batter. Do not over mix the batter -- it should still be a bit lumpy.

Beat egg whites until stiff by not dry. Fold the whites into the yolk and beer mixture.

Dredge the fish fillets in the flour then dip into the yolk/beer mixture. Make sure that the entire fillet is covered in both cases. It works best to coat the fish just before placing them into the fryer. The batter tends to break down if all fish are coated ahead of time and left sitting around for a while.

Place the fish in the fryer. Make sure that the oil stays between 350 and 375 degrees for best results.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

My favorite next to tempura.

Get some fresh sweet onions, green/red bells, hot peppers if desired.

Shop into small cubes, place in large skillet that can be covered tightly. Cast iron works best. Saute the peppers and onions until they start to get soft. 

While cooking the peppers, rinse the fillets and add some seasonings of choice. Add some more oil or butter and/or a bit of white wine to the pepper/onion mix, place the fish on top of the onions and peppers, cover tightly and cook for a few minutes. Check and turn. Most perch normally cook in a few minutes. Add a splash of lemon right before serving. They will begin to separate a bit when done. 

Serve fish on a bed of some of the peppers and onions.

This recipe works good for pike as well, which I will marinade in clear balsamic vinegar and wine for a few minutes before cooking.


----------



## Battlefish (Oct 1, 2007)

all the different ideas sound great-
my friend puts a product called Old Bay Spice in his dry mix-it is from Maryland and has all the normal things in it plus some celery salt which gives the fish and different taste.


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

Tried a bunch of these recipes listed below (thanks for taking the time and contributing) - Our favorite was the Rocky Madsen recipe -


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Simple way but very tasty and just a bit tangy, McCormicks Cajun Breading ( sold at super walmart ). Choice of oil @ 350 degrees, Dip soaked in water filets into dry mix. Cover with breading and pop in pan. Works great with any fish, guys down at work used to clean up even the leftover crumbs.


----------



## jbrown (Jun 4, 2008)

1 part Andy's breading mix
1 part Cornmeal
Sea salt to taste

- shake damp fillets in batter bowl with dry breading mixture (no need for milk or egg, just keep 'em wet from the freezer bag)
- deep fry in peanut oil for 2-4 minutes

** I sometime add Parmesan cheese to the dry breading... it tastes great. Also, Italian herb seasoning (like what's on pizza) is a great seasoning to add if you wanna change things up.


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 19, 2007)

SouthernCrossBoys said:


> Zatarain's Seasoned Fish Fry. Buy at any Walmart. 98 cents a bag. Paper towel perch and throw in batter. 375 oil and somebody always burns there mouth cause they can't wait till they cool down a little. Do all my fish this way.


Ditto on the Zatarain's. I've been using it and everyone likes it on Perch and Walleye.


----------



## harrypautter (Jan 29, 2005)

ok jbrown will try it - where can I get andy's?


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

You people are a bunch of chefs compared to me! I soak 'em in beer then roll 'em in half corn meal/half flour mix and then deep fry and I can't eat them fast enough. I gotta print out this thread......


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

harrypautter said:


> ok jbrown will try it - where can I get andy's?


Krogers has it around here.


----------



## Fish2day (Apr 9, 2004)

here's simplicity. 1 cup flat beer, 1 cup all purpose flour mix in bowl, add gome garlic salt, some bacon salt if you want, pepper if you want. dip dry fillets in the batter and send to the deep fryer.


----------



## k_redball (Jul 11, 2007)

hey steel cranium, I use that one too, very good batter


----------

